# Pontiac arrows



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Could someone point me in the right direction to the person who makes custom arrows. i remember seeing the post were u can get different color front and back arrows. At least i think it was this forum. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GrafxWerks.Com - Custom Automotive Products

They're overlays

:cheers


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a guy on ls1GTO.com that make custom aluminum arrow's in different colors, etc...

















These are "stock" appearance
you will have to search but his name is Jamesbiz


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i wanted to find the replacements cause i used the overlays today, and i dont like the look. 
thanks for the other gu on ls1


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those "stock" appearance arrows.....do they have that glassy type "crystal" appearance look to them like factory or are they a solid color red? Mine on my car are more orange anymore and I want to replace with the red but I want to maintain that crystal looking appearance too.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

Home
this guy sells inlays , kinda cool with the goat on them.
but i would perfer the stock looking inlays.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

06brazengto said:


> Home
> this guy sells inlays , kinda cool with the goat on them.
> but i would perfer the stock looking inlays.


Ah man those are awesome, maybe the arrow, not so much since its too small to really see the pictures, but the streering wheel overlay is a must!


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Those "stock" appearance arrows.....do they have that glassy type "crystal" appearance look to them like factory or are they a solid color red? Mine on my car are more orange anymore and I want to replace with the red but I want to maintain that crystal looking appearance too.


They are polished aluminum with the center area painted red. They don't have any kind of shellac or shininess on the red. My stockers had faded out orange, too.

Jamesbiz also does all red, blue, black, etc... they aren't exactly cheap, but very high quality and not much more than replacing the arrows with genuine GM/Pontiac parts that will fade again in a few years...

Another thing to consider is the rear arrow is flat, but the stocker is curved to the contour, so the fit is a little off. I put an extra piece of the 200mph tape to fill in the gap and it looks good

James started out doing the rears, sold a bunch and then developed the front and the front fits perfect. I don't know if james modified/fixed the rear or not...


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the post!
These things are awesome, I ordered the front and rear in black.

I like the steering wheel decal but $22 is a lot of money for that little thing.


----------

